
Buy an EV, Lease the Battery? A Chinese Carmaker Is Trying It Out - JumpCrisscross
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2020-08-20/buy-an-ev-lease-the-battery-now-you-can-under-nio-s-new-model
======
mytailorisrich
This was Renault's model for the Zoe (most successful EV in Europe) since
2014.

Apparently they have stopped offering that option last year, though. [1]

[1] [https://www.autocar.co.uk/car-news/new-cars/renault-ends-
bat...](https://www.autocar.co.uk/car-news/new-cars/renault-ends-battery-
leasing-electric-zoe)

